# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Booney's first steps into Yoga

## Booney

Introduction
*
Basic Skills: Lesson #1*

 Version 1: _Listening to a Noisy World._

When reading about this lesson I was immediatly confronted with what I've been doing wrong at my previous attempts to meditation. I'm talking about the; hold still and stop thinking: part of many guides available.

I went outside and sat in our backyard for this one.
So I got comfortable in the sun and looked around with my ears to hear what was happening around me. Before I started we had visitors so I only payed attention to them but now I could here traffic, a phone ringing a few houses further down the street, construction workers laughing during their break. This was nothing new for me as I've been practicing some awareness routines when I first started getting in to lucid dreaming.
What did stand out though was the absence of a sound, a tree had been taken down last autumn and so I missed the sound of a breeze blowing through its leaves and branches.

I will keep on doing this for a few days on various locations when I can create the time. I feel if I only practice these lessons on the same spot everyday I would get bored about spotting the same sounds everytime and I think it will be fun to spot sounds that can only be heard at certain places when you really try to listen.

----------


## Booney

I've been going through all levels of version 1 this week.
Everyday for 8 days long I sat down at least twice a day took a step back from my daily routines and just listened. After a few days I could tell I was more aware of my surroundings because the number of "obvious" sounds had grown. I started looking around with my ears when I was working and it wasn't distracting me from my work.
Last friday night was fun, I was walking to my car which is a 5 min walk.
During this walk I heard all of it at once like it was music. My footsteps were the beat, always present, my clothes rubbing against eachother. Traffic people walking and talking I heard it all and then the clock struck 23.00 and the bells rang.
It was the only time during this first week where I could hold on to more than 6 up to 8 sounds at once because I had found some kind of harmony in it all. Like it was all one.

I plan on keeping this up, at least to take a step back once a day to just listen. 
This week I will start my practice on Version 2.

----------


## Dupre10

I know it’s very good for health. Exercises and all poses have their own advantages. My sister is quite regular for gym and aerobics. She is using perfect styles of beyond yoga since a long time. Also satisfied with the product quality. Flexibility is the main thing she wants and getting it as well. Thinking to try them for dance classes too.

----------

